# Error message : Cannot open multiple items from this location



## Silentwater24 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey all. I have been getting the error message " Cannot open multiple files from this location. Try selecting a single item instead" 

This happens when i try to open multiple files on photoshop when i want to open pics from my camera's memory card. and now i noticed it when i tried to upload all my photos from my iphone to an album on snapfish.. I am using windows 7 

I tried searching for this on google and have had no luck with anyone else having this problem.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello and good day, 
What happens if you first save the photos from the camera to a folder on the pc, and then try the same operations?
Regards

The Cleaver


----------



## Silentwater24 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey cleaver.. i did that later on that night and that worked.. not sure why i cant select multiple images from a device. its rather annoying.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Silentwater24,
I am not sure...is there a setting in your camera that you can choose so that it is seen as a USB mass storage device? (my android phone has that option). That would allow Windows to mount the memory card inside your camera, like any other drive and assign it a drive letter. Then you would be able to complete any standard file operation, including multiple selections.
Let us know how that goes.
Regards

The Cleaver


----------

